# Breeding pair for a 20 gallon



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering about a breeding pare of cichlids for a 20 gallon. I'd like something colourful. I don't know the dimensions as I don't have the tank yet. Also it's 94 litres


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Please refrain from bumping your threads a few hours after being posted. A large amount of the members here live in the States. Your question posted at 3 AM, and not too many people browsing C-F at that time. :thumb:

Checkout Archocentrus multispinosus. Of course, this does depend on the tank dimensions, but as long as the tank is not a cube or incredibly tall they should be a great choice.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah sorry. I know that the tank is 60 cm long though


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Comon guys. Are there anything that would fit?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Iggy mentioned a species above, a pair of convict would do good in that size tank.


----------

